# Eating piles of veggies and ???



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi.
I recently started eating piles of veggies no beef and very little poultry. I also eat oatmeal in the morning and fruit.

My question is:

I am leaving huge piles in the toilet and I feel great . Is this normal or is my intestines clearing out ?


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

winginit said:


> Hi.
> I recently started eating piles of veggies no beef and very little poultry. I also eat oatmeal in the morning and fruit.
> 
> My question is:
> ...


That's fiber for you.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

winginit said:


> Hi.
> I recently started eating piles of veggies no beef and very little poultry. I also eat oatmeal in the morning and fruit.
> 
> My question is:
> ...


I'm a pescatarian. One big dump shortly after getting up in the morning and I'm done for the day.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep. Now try less refined sugar too....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Of course, it's due to all the fiber you are now consuming. And your gut bacteria (and overall health) will greatly improve because of it https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fiber-famished-gut-microbes-linked-to-poor-health1/

BTW I'm never constipated


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Of course, it's due to all the fiber you are now consuming. And your gut bacteria (and overall health) will greatly improve because of it https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fiber-famished-gut-microbes-linked-to-poor-health1/
> 
> BTW I'm never constipated


Thanks for the info. After eating mostly veggies for a week or 2. I feel lighter and refreshed after a bowl movement . All joking aside, lol
How many weeks or months before our body reacts to the diet change ?
I don't mean losing pounds but .
The other effects . And by the way what changes will acure? I know I could Google it but I like to read the discussion. Thanks


----------

